# Bock Nib Help



## PenMan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Help! I just dumped my Plano tackle box containing Bock 180 Extra Fine, Fine and Medium nibs.

I am having a hard time sorting these back out! Is there any distinguishing marks on the nibs that designates tip? If so, these old tired eyes missed it! 

Sorting by looking at the point is very slow go.

Thanks!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to tell you this Andy, but a loupe, good lighting and some time are about your only options.  I really feel for you.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ouch.  That is the very reason that I keep our upgrade nibs sorted in marked baggies.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 12, 2011)

Andy my only dissapointment with Bock has been the lack of engraving of the tip. I've addressed that with them and something might be done on future nibs...


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Andy my only dissapointment with Bock has been the lack of engraving of the tip. I've addressed that with them and something might be done on future nibs...


 
It's not a huge deal, Roy. A younger man wouldn't have this problem telling them apart. At my age, I need a spot light, bifocals, a 24X jewel loupe and a seeing eye dog to tell them apart.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I'm finished sorting, but in retrospect, I might have been quicker writing with each one then cleaning them:biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Dec 12, 2011)

And I thought dumping my bushings was a PIA.  This makes the work I had to do look like a walk in the park.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 12, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Help! *I just dumped my Plano tackle box* containing Bock 180 Extra Fine, Fine and Medium nibs.
> 
> I am having a hard time sorting these back out! Is there any distinguishing marks on the nibs that designates tip? If so, these old tired eyes missed it!
> 
> ...


 
Serves ya right, tackle boxes are for fishing stuff!  Nibs ain't tackle! :tongue:

If you left the tackle box in the boat where it belongs this would not have happened in the first place.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Help! *I just dumped my Plano tackle box* containing Bock 180 Extra Fine, Fine and Medium nibs.
> ...


 

ROTFLMAO!:biggrin:

There's NO ROOM in the boat for tackle boxes. That's where my tool boxes are located! If you owned several boats, you'd know that MANY tool boxes are required to keep ONE boat running!

Boat = Break Out ANOTHER Thousand.


----------

